# PowerColor HD 4890 1 GB GDDR5



## W1zzard (Mar 30, 2009)

AMD has just announced the availability of their latest HD 4890 graphics card series which is based on the new RV790 GPU. The highlights of RV790 are considerably higher clocks speeds and 1 GB of fast GDDR5 memory on all boards.

*Show full review*


----------



## erocker (Apr 2, 2009)

You have been a busy man!  Love the review and Dugg.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 2, 2009)

Wow - this review and the CrossFire review~
Awesome


----------



## GAR (Apr 2, 2009)

Cool, a nice card indeed for $229 AR


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 2, 2009)

Very awesome. Beats my Asus Dark Knight 1Gb 4870 and costs the same if not less than what I paid for it. Awesome OC regardless of the percentage. The card itself is already like an overclocked 4870.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 2, 2009)

Damn, there goes our deams of 1GHz core...

Oh well, still a damn fine card.


----------



## GAR (Apr 2, 2009)

IM sure some of the review cards were hand picked, its just the nature of the business, after all ATI and nvidia are here to make money and profit, or else they go out of business, that has been the way for every company, most if not all hand pick review samples, obviously they wont tell you but thats just how it works.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 2, 2009)

Hardware Canucks got 1000/1200 on their Sapphire sample:

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...65-sapphire-radeon-hd-4890-1gb-review-22.html


----------



## mamisano (Apr 3, 2009)

Is there a reason for using Catalyst 9.1 drivers instead of the latest 9.3s or any betas that may be available?


----------



## raptori (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks alot W1zzard ... superior card for $229 ..... i have Q:when you run crysis was it on DX10 or DX9 cause i see a huge difference between this results on Vista SP1 and this one which was on XP SP2:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




"if we compare the same cards and the same resolution"??
BIG FAIL for vista if crysis in this review was on DX9 .... which i don't hope.


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 3, 2009)

yes, we're using dx10 in crysis now


----------

